# phpmyadmin max. Dateigöße ändern unter nginx



## jogy (9. Sep. 2012)

Hallo!
ich versuche die maximale Dateigröße für einen Datenbankupload vom Standardwert 2,048KiB zu vergrößern. Ein Eintrag in der Custom php.ini 


> upload_max_filesize = xx


Auch erfolglos:


> client_max_body_size 4M;


bleibt unberücksichtigt. Ich nutze nginx als Webserver.
Weiß jemand Rat?

Gruß und Danke,
Jogy


----------



## Till (10. Sep. 2012)

Du musst die Größe in der globalen php.ini ändern und dann php-fpm neu starten. Die custom php.ini ist für die Webseiten, phpmyadmin läuft aber über einen eigenen vhost und hat daher nichts mit den lokalen Einstellungen der Webseite zu tun.


----------



## jogy (10. Sep. 2012)

Hallo!
Danke erst einmal für die schnelle Antwort.
Jetzt habe ich in der /etc/php5/fpm/php.ini den Wert von "upload_max_filesize = 20M"
gesetzt sehe aber im PHPMyAdmin: "Maximale Dateigröße: 8,192KiB"
Dann hängt php5-fpm auch hin und wieder 


> root@server1:/etc/init.d# /etc/init.d/php5-fpm restart
> Restarting PHP5 FastCGI Process Manager: php5-fpm failed!


----------



## Till (10. Sep. 2012)

Erstelle Dir eine phpinfo.php Datei inwelcher Du den Befehl phpinfo() aufrufst und lege sie in das Verzeichnis in dem phpmadmin installiert ist, dann rufe sie im browser auf und in der Ausgabe kannst Du sehen welche php.ini verwendet wird. phpmyadmin ist normalerweise unter /usr/share/phpmyadmin/ installiert, wenn es das Paket der Linux Distribution ist.


----------



## jogy (10. Sep. 2012)

Also in der "/usr/share/phpmyadmin/" gab es schon eine phpinfo.php. Die zeigte nur einen weißen Bildschirm nach ihrem Aufruf. Eine neu erstellte testphp.php mit dem phpinfo() Aufruf zeigte mir, dass das "Loaded Configuration File" = /etc/php5/fpm/php.ini ist.
Die Einstellung von "post_max_size = 20M" hat dann das erwünschte Ergebnis gezeigt.
Allerdings beschwert sich jetzt ngnix mit einem "413 Request Entity Too Large".
PS: "/etc/init.d/php5-fpm restart" hängt nach wie vor.


----------



## jogy (10. Sep. 2012)

ok ich hab die Lösung 
Einfach in der /etc/nginx/sites-available/ispconfig.vhost nach


> location /phpmyadmin {


den entsprechenden Wert eintragen mittels 


> client_max_body_size 20M;


Wichtig:
Ebenso muss dieser Eintrag in den Optionen der nginx Direktiven in ISPconfig3 für die Webseite eingetragen werden.


----------

